# What about...



## Alix (Jan 14, 2005)

Adding a "Jump to" button. So that when you are in a forum you can zip to a different one without having to go back to the home page every time? Is that possible?

I see it when I post something, but not just as a general thing. I think it would be a WONDERFUL tool.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 14, 2005)

Amen.  I would love such a feature.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2005)

mmm....... we used to have that - I'll ask!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 21, 2005)

Alix, sometimes at the top, where you find next page, there is previous topic, next topic, but it seems to disappear when there is more than one page in a thread.


----------



## Alix (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks norgeskog, what I am really looking for is a "Jump to...." forum button, not topic selector. Thanks though!


----------

